# Xbox 360 Turns On Randomly



## Whisper91 (Mar 2, 2010)

Alright so I woke up today with my Xbox 360 on, not that weird. But I didn't fall asleep without turning it off and my parents never came into my room before I woke up. My door is always closed so no animals can come in. I can assure you, no one, even including myself ever turned it on!

Ironically, right now I am watching Ghost Hunters, is it a ghost or what? LOL


----------



## Theblackoutow (Mar 2, 2010)

My guess is someone very close to you has a Xbox 360 Controller and it picked up your signal. Or another electronic device triggered it.


----------



## Fatback (Mar 2, 2010)

Theblackoutow said:


> My guess is someone very close to you has a Xbox 360 Controller and it picked up your signal. Or another electronic device triggered it.



That wouldn't work if the controller isn't linked to the 360 then it wont power it on. When you last turned it off did you have anything downloading? if so then the 360 would of never went completely off and would have just kept downloading your stuff. If thats not it then my only guess is that there is a ghost in your room that likes video games


----------



## Whisper91 (Mar 2, 2010)

^
Yeah I haven't had anything downloaded this week... weird....


----------



## ScottALot (Mar 2, 2010)

Damnit, I can't find this video... this guy prank calls Xbox customer support saying his xbox has become self-aware and just ate a cookie. Then he starts screaming saying it just stood up and the Indian guy on the line is like freaking out.


----------



## ganzey (Mar 2, 2010)

my remote for my tv tuner in my computer also turns on and off my friends 360, weird, but FUN!!!


----------



## Gooberman (Mar 2, 2010)

maybe you slept next to the controller and pushed the button


----------



## Whisper91 (Mar 2, 2010)

^
I keep all my controllers in my drawers.


----------



## Gooberman (Mar 2, 2010)

maybe the way you put the controller in turned it on or 360 is doing it's own thing or someone's pranking you


----------



## diduknowthat (Mar 2, 2010)

ganzey said:


> my remote for my tv tuner in my computer also turns on and off my friends 360, weird, but FUN!!!



They're both microsoft products so maybe microsoft made them compatible? (which can't be true because then microsoft would not be maximizing thew ays they can rip you off!)


----------



## Gooberman (Mar 2, 2010)

Microsoft makes TV tuners for computers?


----------



## ganzey (Mar 2, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> Microsoft makes TV tuners for computers?



its from an hp computer, i dont see a brand name anywhere on the remote


----------



## Gooberman (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't think it's microsoft they have a remote for the 360 though which i might get idk.


----------



## chrisalv14 (Mar 3, 2010)

Maybe it is a ghost LOL :O - or maybe you just forgot to switch it off before going sleep without noticing.


----------



## Whisper91 (Mar 4, 2010)

^
Well I didn't go to sleep right away, I usually watch some TV and I have a cooler on it that's pretty loud, so I would know if it was on or not.


----------



## ScottALot (Mar 4, 2010)

Did you eat the controller?


----------



## Gooberman (Mar 4, 2010)

well that was a pointless post :/ (so is this one )


----------



## diduknowthat (Mar 4, 2010)

Gooberman said:


> Microsoft makes TV tuners for computers?



They make windows media center which requires a special type of remote.


----------



## vashonlax (Mar 2, 2011)

noo way mine does this all the time! i keep my only controller on my desk next to my couch and my xbox is completley off, and literally ill hear it starting up and see that it turns on by itself. i have no neighbors nerby nor siblings so im very confused how this happens, and it happens alll the time!


----------



## mtndewfr (Aug 24, 2013)

*me too...*

Mine is doing the same thing. i shut it off then a few minute or hours it turns on by it self.. Xbox support is no help what so ever. 

I do have a temporary fix. Unplug it. I would like to know why people keep answering with retarded answers... maybe you have a ghost, or its telling you to play more... if you don't have anything intelligent to add don't waste everyone's time by posting.  :angry::gun:


----------



## Shane (Aug 24, 2013)

Its not updating is it?..maybe it does not do this on the Xbox but i know on my PS3 it turns itself on to check for updates and backup/sync save game etc then shut off.


----------



## Aastii (Aug 24, 2013)

mtndewfr said:


> Mine is doing the same thing. i shut it off then a few minute or hours it turns on by it self.. Xbox support is no help what so ever.
> 
> I do have a temporary fix. Unplug it. I would like to know why people keep answering with retarded answers... maybe you have a ghost, or its telling you to play more... if you don't have anything intelligent to add don't waste everyone's time by posting.  :angry::gun:



You just posted in a 2 and a half year old thread, stop wasting everyone's time by posting  

In fact over 3 years old, the two and a half year old post was another necro


----------

